# MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner expiration dates?



## nakobear (Mar 23, 2006)

Just curious, does anyone's tinted lip conditioner have expiration dates? I asked my local counter and they didn't have any exp dates on the ones that they carried and another person on MUA also said hers didn't have one but I have a swapper who's wanting to reverse a swap because there's no exp. date. Does MAC have exp. dates on the TLC or only the ones for certain releases? Thanks!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 23, 2006)

My Angelkiss TLC stick expires in 2007 sometime, there's a little sticker on the bottom of it


----------



## nakobear (Mar 23, 2006)

Do you have any of the pot ones? That's the one that I'm trying to find out if there's an exp. date for...


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh, no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 23, 2006)

It doesn't have that little 12 month symbol on it? You know how some products have a pot and either a 6,12 or 24 month symbol to say that it should be used within that timeframe from manufacture date?

I'll check my ones.


----------



## Glow (Mar 23, 2006)

My disney TLC says 2008.


----------



## nakobear (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmmm I don't think so...It was sent in a swap and the other person said that a different one that they own has a date on it (not just months I'm assuming but an actual date?). I wasn't sure, so I thought I'd ask you guys....My local counter said that they dont have dates on it...so now, I'm not so sure.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

I do have a BNIB Aquamelon that has 2007 stamped on it. When you say 'actual date', do you mean the month as in Mar 2006 for example?


----------



## karen (Mar 24, 2006)

none of mine have a date stamped on them(1 miss bunny, 1 coquettish clarice, and 2 untinted).


----------



## Shawna (Mar 24, 2006)

My petting pink tlc says April 2008, and I bought it right from the MAC counter.


----------



## karen (Mar 24, 2006)

I should add that I bought all of mine from regular MAC counters(or directly from the MAC website), too.

Maybe they're just inconsistent about it.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Mar 24, 2006)

not one of mine has one...unless i'm missing it...where are the dates on those that have them?


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 24, 2006)

hmm... I've never noticed any on mine.  I'll be sure to look when I get back home.


----------



## spendtoomuch (Mar 24, 2006)

All of mine that have SPF in them have dates.


----------



## User20 (Mar 24, 2006)

My Aquamelon does - Jan 2008.... But in saying that it's wearing off, as well as the rest of the stuff on the sticker.


----------



## nakobear (Mar 24, 2006)

Ladies with exp. dates are you located in the US or Canada? It seems like a lot of people that I've asked in the states say that they haven't found an exp date on theirs, but it looks like maybe Canadian ones do?


----------



## Glow (Mar 25, 2006)

Im in Canada. I've got the expiry date on both my TLC's (Tempting Tillie and Miss Bunny)


----------



## stefunnie (Mar 25, 2006)

im in cali.. & i just checked my auqamelon.. no ex. date


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm in the States:

None of my TLC's have a expiration date on them.  What they do have is the manufacture date code thing that they have on pigments-

SPF 15- A45
Daisy Daze- A95
Tempting Tillie- B95


----------



## Shawna (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nakobear* 
_Ladies with exp. dates are you located in the US or Canada? It seems like a lot of people that I've asked in the states say that they haven't found an exp date on theirs, but it looks like maybe Canadian ones do?_

 
I think you may be onto something there.  Canada is fussy about its expiry dates.  They're plastered on everything.


----------

